# Smallest compressor for veneer pinner



## TRITON (22 Nov 2020)

Anyone know what the smallest compressor you'd need to be able to utilize an air veneer pinner, the ultra thin headless type. Think gauge 21 or 26, i always forget.

I am/was/still am hoping one of the tiny airbrush ones could do, as those are A. cheap as chips, and B very very small..

Unlikely to be needed for anything other than simple tackers, staplers and the like.


----------



## Droogs (23 Nov 2020)

the little lidl/aldi for 50 quid is more than adequate for that and is also excellent for model airbrushes as well, with a water trap. I also use it for my metal shears and my nibbler


----------



## novocaine (23 Nov 2020)

something with a 10l tank is about as small as I'd go. can't remember what size my mini comp is right now, but it will run a brad nailer quite happily (it's run a considerable bigger gun in the past too).


----------



## Jonathan S (23 Nov 2020)

I've been using an small airbrush compressor for my small nail guns for years.
Warning..... because there so quiet I forget to turn it off when I left the workshop, so fitted a switch with a neon light to remind me.


----------



## TRITON (23 Nov 2020)

Excellent, thanks all.

Added to Santa list.


----------



## craigs (23 Nov 2020)

i just bought a nuair 10l from SGS, its pretty quiet and happily runs an 18g brad nailer, thinking about a 23g headless pinner myself, but im not sure id use one.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Nov 2020)

I've had and SGS generator and chainsaw and they have been great. 

Customer service has been excellent when I've needed it which hasn't been often tbh. 

Cheers James


----------

